# Tuning up a low buck AR



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found a great deal on a DPMS Oracle recently. I know that there are lots of guys out there that wouldn't own one, but with the price paid vs. the intended use this gun makes sense. The gun is just barely used and came with the case and all of the goodies including a one point sling and a reflex sight. So far I have cleaned up the trigger, lapped the barrel. added a sling stud on the fore end so I can use my bipod, and done a very thorough inspection and cleaning. I picked up a couple of mil-spec 30 round magazines for it for $10 each. Looking forward to some range time but the temps. are hanging in the low teens for highs for the next week so I will wait. 
GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I don't have a problem with the DPMS Oracle. The one I shot functioned perfectly with 3 or 4 different types of ammo. A shooting buddy bought it for a good price, and he likes it a lot. His came with a red-dot scope and 6 mags.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

When I was still working in Williston I put a S&W MP15 on layaway, but got laid off a week later and was not able to pick it up. I looked at the DR MS and for the money it seemed like a decent gun, I just like the smith a little better for the same money.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya know, the value and goodness of an AR is in the design. Not what you can make it into. I think it's like a 1911. You have to try pretty hard these days to find one that is really a piece of junk. On the other hand it's pretty easy to spend way too much and not get much more gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Ya know, the value and goodness of an AR is in the design. Not what you can make it into. I think it's like a 1911. You have to try pretty hard these days to find one that is really a piece of junk. On the other hand it's pretty easy to spend way too much and not get much more gun.


I think that is true. The nice part about ARs is the fact that if I find a part that doesn't work well I can upgrade only that part and still have a gun that didn't break the bank. The purists say that it's not mil-spec and that's true to a certain extent, but I'm not mil-spec anymore either. Chances are it will never be fired in a fight, and if it is, chances are real good that there won't be a second one. I used a DPMS just like this one prairie dog hunting in Montana years ago. I shot hundreds and hundreds of prairie pooches and never had an issue with the gun.
GW


----------

